# ****NSFW***NSFW***NSFW***  Belle Boudoir



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)

I split a hotel room with a friend and tried my hand for the first time in a hotel room. Mirrors behind the bed, on the ceiling and most of the walls made me scratch my head all afternoon. This image is one from today's shoot. How'd I do?















Edit: Added image





_POR7640-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Heitz (Jul 4, 2013)

Uhh.... GOOD.


----------



## OLaA (Jul 4, 2013)

I think this particular location in the room makes it feel cheap. The drain, hand dispenser, and plumbing make it look like you can be in a public bathroom. The technical portion is fine though.


----------



## weepete (Jul 4, 2013)

Good, but I find the black mirror distracting. I'd normally expect to see some reflections in it of the surroundings.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 4, 2013)

> I split a hotel room with a friend and tried my hand for the first time in a hotel room. Mirrors behind the bed, on the ceiling and most of the walls made me scratch my head all afternoon.



I agree with the posts above...the technical aspects are good but the location leaves a lot to be desired.  If you are going to spring for a hotel room...you'll probably want to make sure it's worth it.  

A friend of mine (a much better photographer than I'll ever be) went on a European tour, just to shoot some fashion (and some boudoir) in some cool places.  When in London, he got a room at a very old and s****y (in a good way) hotel, just so that could shoot boudoir with all of the fancy/antique furniture etc.  It was rather expensive, so he found 5-6 other photographers to split the cost and join in on the shoot.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 4, 2013)

I am just not feeling this one. The colors seem off and it just doesn't flatter the model at all IMO.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, it was a really hard shoot for me, not in my comfort zone working in such a tight space with so many reflective surfaces and I had my lighting all wonky... :'(


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Shooting mirrors can be fun if you have enough room to work with them... if not, they can suck! Beautiful model... but this may not be the best shot of her. Curious, what FL was used?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 4, 2013)

Trever.. I think you and I need to be good friends... :lmao:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Shooting mirrors can be fun if you have enough room to work with them... if not, they can suck! Beautiful model... but this may not be the best shot of her. Curious, what FL was used?



FL? I had a single umbrella and AB800 on that shot, if that's what you mean?


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 4, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> FL? I had a single umbrella and AB800 on that shot, if that's what you mean?



Focal length


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2013)

those heals are horrible.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pretty hot shot


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > FL? I had a single umbrella and AB800 on that shot, if that's what you mean?
> ...



Ah...85mm on those 2 switch later to 24-70....room is tight


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 4, 2013)

To be honest- I didn't even notice the bathroom like others mentioned. The first thing I noticed ( aside from those ( . Y . ) lol was that the mirror reflection was dark. I would have liked to see more around in the mirror. It seems she's floating in black in the reflection. From what I hear, mirrors are tough. Other than that :twothumbsup:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah man.. You dropped the ball picking the hotel.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)

I can always count on Robin's words of encouragement. 

I kept the mirror dark because the chit in it was so distracting. Yes, I know, poor choice of room, too late. I went in on the recommendation of a friend.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm with the others.. totally looks like a public restroom.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 4, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Yes, it was a really hard shoot for me, not in my comfort zone working in such a tight space with so many reflective surfaces and I had my lighting all wonky... :'(


It was really hard for me to go from outdoor lighting to indoor lighting too, especially when it adds that yellow cast. I still struggle with it because it is so out of my norm.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Jul 4, 2013)

looks like she is a 'working woman', especially in that location but if that's the effect you/she wanted then good.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2013)

So what if it's a public bathroom, I'd hope to walk into a bathroom and find her 

Yes, thank you Kathy, I feel a bit uncomfortable working with studio lighting but I am doing my best to get it down. On Monday Belle and I are shooting in one of the finest studios around with one of the best photographers of this genre. He has offered to show me his techniques and help me out. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## dbvirago (Jul 4, 2013)

"I split a hotel room with a friend and tried my hand for the first time in a hotel room." 

Only in a photography forum can you get away with some of the stuff we post.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Jul 4, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> So what if it's a public bathroom, I'd hope to walk into a bathroom and find her



bet you would


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2013)

sarah_19_nz said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > So what if it's a public bathroom, I'd hope to walk into a bathroom and find her
> ...



I would and if you don't have any constructive criticism you should avoid my threads. Your personal distaste has nothing to do with with objective critique as I am sure you would appreciate on your images?


I added this one this morning.




_POR7640-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I added this one this morning.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/9224490084/
> _POR7640-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



I like that one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> sarah_19_nz said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



Bill, very nice.. like this one very much! Light is nice and soft.. the DOF leaves something to the imagination which is nice... she is a lovely lady!


----------



## OLaA (Jul 6, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> sarah_19_nz said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



This one is really nice.  Great framing and awesome catch lights!


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 6, 2013)

The first one looks like a public restroom, as mentioned.
The second one is awesome, however you didn't have to pay for a hotel room to take it.  Could have been lying on a cardboard box in a warehouse for the same shot =P
The third one with all the floral fabric, etc. is both high quality/hot *and *also taking advantage of the location non distractingly (though I suggest cloning out the outlet in the mirror)


----------



## YvetteC (Jul 6, 2013)

Love the last one...she's beautiful.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 6, 2013)

Hotel rooms are generally pretty bad. They're too damn small, even a suite is very tight working conditions, and the decor and furnishings always scream HOTEL so you're pretty much straight away into "working girl" territory. They ARE convenient and rentable, though.

Get a suite, and bring some props along. Some throw pillows, a comforter, maybe even some backdrops.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2013)

This was a suite lol but granted it wasn't a very nice one...took it on a friends recommendation. I am working on a budget and it shows. Next time I will have a very spacious and less busy place.


----------



## ewick (Jul 6, 2013)

Traver1t: awesome work, but be careful because with this type of work you will get all the haters and know it alls. If it looks good then thats all that matters. thanks for sharing.


----------



## weepete (Jul 6, 2013)

Love the latest shot. It's a really good shot and I can't think of anything wrong with it. Composition is great, looks sharp, eyes are nice, good use of dof, nice pose, great lighting.... just simply spot on.


----------



## IByte (Jul 6, 2013)

Loving the last the best Bill.  She seems comfortable, relaxed and  playful .  

Not going to recycle what Charlie said, but you should check out Lake Berryessa,  and give a padaone a few pointers....model included?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2013)

I have never been there yet....sounds good to me.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 6, 2013)

I've had decent luck at B&Bs, the decor is usually less hotel and more luxury. Also, sometimes they have private outdoor areas, a patio, balcony, or garden. Sometimes they're.. private enough, if not strictly private. That might depend on how game the model is  I took a couple nice photos at the Applewood Inn, up in Sonoma someplace, a few years ago.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 6, 2013)

ewick said:


> Traver1t: awesome work, but be careful because with this type of work you will get all the haters and know it alls. If it looks good then thats all that matters. thanks for sharing.


Eric, since you are just starting out maybe you should just learn to accept criticism with a little bit of grace and appreciation instead of always trying to blame the people giving critique. Trever doesn't need your pep talk, he is always more then willing to critique others work as well as accept critique in a respectful manner. Believe it or not ewick those "haters and "know-it-alls" might be able to teach you something someday even though it sounds like you have it all down pat.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2013)

I love critique! Just keep it objective


----------



## TruckerDave (Jul 6, 2013)

In #1 if the model had just moved to the right one step you would have blocked that soap dispenser.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2013)

I could easily clone it out too.


----------



## TruckerDave (Jul 6, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I could easily clone it out too.



True. I'll just go climb back in my rookie hole now. I thought the pics all looked good, I guess C&C is not my thing.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2013)

I meant no offense to you TruckerDave! It does seem to be issue for a few people but honestly I don't see it as a detraction but I can appreciate that you do.


----------



## TruckerDave (Jul 6, 2013)

No worries on offending me, I didnt even notice it until somebody else mentioned it. I was concentrating on the lovely lady    was just trying to add something. I probably shouldn't as i  dont see problems in many of the photos people post on this site but get ripped to shreads in the C&C anyway.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TruckerDave said:


> No worries on offending me, I didnt even notice it until somebody else mentioned it. I was concentrating on the lovely lady    was just trying to add something. I probably shouldn't as i  dont see problems in many of the photos people post on this site but get ripped to shreads in the C&C anyway.



Doing C&C makes you think, and comparing what you think to what others think.. helps you to learn, and see what you didn't see before! So it is a good thing to do, TruckerDave... even though sometimes it may seem intimidating...


----------



## ewick (Jul 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> > Traver1t: awesome work, but be careful because with this type of work you will get all the haters and know it alls. If it looks good then thats all that matters. thanks for sharing.
> ...



I guess i hit a nerve, why you hating on me? your whole post about me has nothing to do with the OPs photos. While I didn't "critique" his work based on lighting and composition I didn't post about something irrelevant like yourself. I do believe I am allowed to share my appreciation about his work, am I not? and you come off as just dumb with some of the stuff you say. Of course one can always learn from haters and know it alls. I never said haters and not it all's work suck. I don't have it down pat, thats only something a hater would would assume, but thats neither here nor there... feel free to respond as I wont respond to it because it don't contribute to the OP's thread.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 7, 2013)

ewick said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > ewick said:
> ...


I am not up to speed with all of this slang talk so forgive me but "hating" on people is not really in my vocabulary. If you go browse through some of your posts and comments over the last month or so you might gain some insight on where my "irrelavant" post was stemming from.


----------



## IByte (Jul 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am not up to speed with all of this slang talk so forgive me but "hating" on people is not really in my vocabulary. If you go browse through some of your posts and comments over the last month or so you might gain some insight on where my "irrelavant" post was stemming from.



Hating=jealousy
Word up Kathy


----------



## mwild (Jul 7, 2013)

I prefer the last shot, the composition is great and I like the lines that lead to her face.  A woman's body is probably one of the most beautiful things to photograph, paint or draw.  I do agree with some other comments though regarding the location.. it doesn't do her justice.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 8, 2013)

I find the mirror in the back very distracting and cluttered but you couldn't help that, or maybe you could


----------



## _gingerstocking (Jul 10, 2013)

9/10 would sex. 

But all in all, the last shot is my favorite. Then the 2nd. Then 1st.


----------

